# Am I right? No? Yes? Huh?



## Ohitslilly (Aug 19, 2018)

The lighter one:
He's satin for sure, but other than that. :lol:

I'm guessing Champagne Piebald. Am I right? cause he's too yellowy to be dove.
and has pink eyes.



http://imgur.com/6K1An4v




http://imgur.com/G4CkMxF


My splashed fox male:

Is he just a "dark splash"? or what do you call it? He's got red eyes too.



http://imgur.com/CEsVhYz




http://imgur.com/t1pdRZ5


Thanks for your help


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's too hard to tell with any great certainty with pet mice but the first mouse is probably a pied champagne. The second is more than likely a siamese splashed.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I am going to guess the first one is Siamese Piebald Satin and the second one is Siamese Splashed.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with Champagne Pied and Siamese Splashed

Splashed is a type of marking, so they are never "just" Splashed. And since Splashed only shows on a c-diluted background, the base colour will always be a c-diluted variety


----------



## Ohitslilly (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeah, I was most uncertain about my second buddy! I just thought my first male could be something else than Piebald since he's so weirdly patterned heh.

And of course he's siamese (or most certainly), there's siamese in his family. I just didn't know if he could be both siamese and splashed at the same time (still learning... and im a slow learner :roll: )

Thanks for your help! again.


----------

